# Tip's Shop (New Photos)



## tipusnr (Nov 15, 2004)

Here are a few photos of my basement shop.  The cat is sitting on my woodworking magazines.  The only real problem with the shop is that is run off extension cords.  But I'm going to fix that this winter.
























And here's why I can keep it clean (somewhat). It is my half of the garage.












The lathe has a good headstock but the tailstock is dangerous.  I keep it in case I ever get the urge to bowl turn. 

Hope you like the photos.[8D]


----------



## melogic (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice shop "Tip". My cat loves to get on books and papers also.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2004)

Not as an excuse for my typing skill. But I have three cats and they all want to lay on my keyboard. they won't go near my shop yet.


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 15, 2004)

My wife and I have three cats and a dog.  The dog is not allowed in the basement so we can keep out cat food.  None of them are allowed in the shop but the kitten doesn't like to listen and the wife left the door open while taking the pictures.

There are absolutely NO ANIMALS in the shop when equipment is running.  The smock is an early birthday gift as I turn 50 on Wednesday.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice shop, Tip !   Half a two car garage is better than a single car garage in that the extra space can be used to shift tools around.  Mine is a single, and it is very cramped to the point that it is difficult to get good pics of it.

By the way, I have a Jet Mini and a HF lathe just like yours.


----------



## woodwish (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice shop (and cat), and I assume the cabinets are repurposed from somewhere else?  Look nice and functioanl.  Also noticed the TV.  I also have a TV, DVD player, stereo with all my classic rock 'n roll CD's, fridge, etc.  Oh yeah, and some wood tools.  At my house we have my wife, two daughters, 5 female cats, 1 female dog, 1 female rabbit, etc. so the only male bonding I seem to get a chance to do is in the shop.  Occasionally with some friends, and sometimes just with the neighbor's male cat.


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes, the cabinets used to be in the kitchen as did a couple of the ones in the garage.  Others I brought up from Texas with me when we moved.  I'm a bit of a "functional" pack rat in that I tend to keep and reuse items that I can see a near future use for.  Anything that can't be used in the next 6-9 months goes to the curb.

Used to sell the stuff at garage sales but my neighbor doesn't do them anymore.  I tried it once and quit when I almost throttled a couple of wannabe customers for making ignorant and disrespectful comments.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Bill,

Yes, I noticed the TV as well.  Have to watch those woodturning DVD's!  A couple of my cats like to come in the shop with me, but I must be really boring to a cat, because after a couple of minutes they want back out again!  They don't even take time to poop in the sawdust!   ;-)

Nice shop!  I really will have to take pictures of my shop just for those of us who are NOT neat!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 14, 2004)

Well finally got the electric in the basement straightened out.  It'll take a few weeks to settle in then I take a couple new pictures.  

P.S. It's also nice to have a working freezer again.


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 13, 2005)

Here are the updated photos I promised a while ago after getting the electric fixed.



<br />
My Drill Press and Honing station with electric


<br />My lathe set up with tool rack and dust hood.


<br />
And my work bench modified with an installed vise and holes for bench dogs and hold downs.

There are more pictures in my "jigs and non-pens" folder in my gallery if you're interested.


----------



## opfoto (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice shop, but....ok...A toaster oven....For that fresh baked finish???[]


----------



## wpenm (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice shop Bill. Looks very organized and clean. That makes for a safer shop as well.


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 13, 2005)

What Marc? You've never pissed off anyone and had to live in your shop!?! That's why I keep the bench top clean as well. TV, phone, stereo, toaster oven, flat surface covered with rags...and remember I use a crock pot for my wax.

Really, the toaster oven is because I was going to try the polymer clays but they're a little expensive right now and I have other projects to keep me busy.


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice shop, Tip...you should feel proud.


----------



## opfoto (Mar 13, 2005)

Not yet, Tip.... But plenty of time left! []


----------



## jdavis (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice shop Tip


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 21, 2005)

Great looking shop Tip!


----------

